# Reversing magazine release



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Would reversing the magazine release on a PT92 or 99 have any effect on the "Lifetime" warranty that Taurus has?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't imagine that it would affect the warranty since: 

1) the gun is designed with an ambidextrous (interchangable) mag release, and

2) The owners manual itself provides instructions for switching the release for left hand use.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Wyatt...I musta studied that damn manual a bit too hard and ended up with "brain-freeze"...


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I found the instructions on p23 of the manual for metallic pistols here:

http://www.taurususa.com/dsp_manuals.cfm

Hope this helps.


----------

